# All's silent with the 80D?



## coastalconn (Apr 26, 2016)

Haven't heard much about it since it was released.  My 1d4 is officially dead so I'm thinking about grabbing one with the crazy buydig deal.  Should make a decent backup but it seems like a pretty ho-hum post introduction.. any thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2016)

DPreview mentions a few good things about it in their March, 2016 shooting experience, They mention that Canon in the 80D has updated the Auto ISO feature, as they say "a la Nikon and Sony,", allowing users to more fully program how the Auto ISO is actually configured, so that's a real positive.

And the sensor is better than older-tech Canon APS-C, AS THEY WROTE, " it is interesting to note that the 80D uses a newer sensor that we've found offers much better dynamic range than previous Canon cameras, including the 7D II.". WHat sounded potentially worrisome was this: " do have few small frustrations though: the AF-on button is located next to two other identically-sized buttons and is the most difficult, at least for me, to hit of the three. I also find the switch to lock the back control wheel, which by default is set to Exposure Compensation, can be bumped into the lock position far too easily. In fact, every single time I went to adjust my Exposure Comp., it was locked."

Offsetting that--700 stills, 35 videos of apprx. 30 seconds each, and only used 1/4 of a battery!

45 AF points--all of them cross-type? Thjat sounds like a good specification, buuuuuuut....read the section on subject tracking, which seems to be poor on most subjects: "..the 80D isn't great at staying on a subject once it has been identified. This is partly due to the fact that being a DSLR, the 80D cannot not use its image sensor to track (except in Live View mode of course)"--and yet another caveat: the 80-D's "....has the potential to work well for subjects on non-complex backgrounds, and particularly subjects well isolated in depth (distance) at longer focal lengths."---so, maybe it'd be good on birds in flight situations? According to what the author writes, subject tracking is not that good when using the viewfinder--but it is pretty good when Live View is the method used to frame images and follow action.

It's tricky to go by written stuff from an author you're not 100% familiar with; the 80D has very good low-light AF capability, and he said he could acquire and lock focus using the through-the-fionder method, in poor light with a pokey lens, the EF-S 18-135 f/3.5~5.6, at very low,low indoor light levels, where ISO 16,000 at f/3.5 at 1/30 was the correct exposure at the wide-angle end of that kit lens.

Taking it easy: Canon EOS 80D shooting experience

I dunno....this sounds like a VERY good performing, modestly-priced camera for enthusiasts, but it's not really clear how well it would work for tracking AF using the viewfinder; sounds like the lack of the Intelligent Tracking and Recognition that the 7D Mark II has is the biggest missing feature according to the dPreview reviewer in the shooting experience test--which is NOT a full review.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 26, 2016)

Derrel said:


> DPreview mentions a few good things about it in their March, 2016 shooting experience, They mention that Canon in the 80D has updated the Auto ISO feature, as they say "a la Nikon and Sony,", allowing users to more fully program how the Auto ISO is actually configured, so that's a real positive.
> 
> And the sensor is better than older-tech Canon APS-C, AS THEY WROTE, " it is interesting to note that the 80D uses a newer sensor that we've found offers much better dynamic range than previous Canon cameras, including the 7D II.". WHat sounded potentially worrisome was this: " do have few small frustrations though: the AF-on button is located next to two other identically-sized buttons and is the most difficult, at least for me, to hit of the three. I also find the switch to lock the back control wheel, which by default is set to Exposure Compensation, can be bumped into the lock position far too easily. In fact, every single time I went to adjust my Exposure Comp., it was locked."
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts D!  I think it may actually have better IQ with my 500 F4 because hopefully it doesn't have any of that strange 7d Mark II weirdness going on.  The sensor does look improved at lower ISO.  I put the D500 on the chart just for giggles showing how an "improved" canon sensor compares to Nikon... Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting

The AF-On looks pretty similar to the 7dm2 which can be tricky wearing a light pair of gloves.  I did see somewhere in the specs that metering is actually linked to the Af point unlike the 7dm2 which drives me nuts.  Honestly the 7dm2 isn't so hot at tracking birds in certain circumstances so I've lived to deal with it and ironically I turned ITR on the 7dm2 and got vastly improved results.  The bundle deal is 1200 with the pro 100 printer with a 350 rebate and my friend wants the printer so it would be net $750 to me which is a pretty darn good price for a camera that was released a month ago.  The 1D4 could be repaired for 850 from a non-authorized repair shop with a 2 month warranty including a new shutter.  Canon wanted 1250 to re-build it and that did not include a new shutter..  I just kind of need a second camera and the 80D seems to make the most sense with similar controls.  I thought about a 6d so I would have a FF as well, but it is only 4.5 FPS and not weather sealed..  5d3 and 1dx are just too expensive for me.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 26, 2016)

I haven''t heard anything much about them either, I guess if you have nothing good to say, say nothing. lol On the bright side they are really cheap at well under a 'g'.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 27, 2016)

Well guess I'm the official 80d beta tester for TPF.. The deal was too good to pass up..


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 27, 2016)

My only input is I know a youtube blogger who switched to one and he videos look much better (Coming from a Sony A7Rii).

I know that has nothing to do with your bird photos, but the video quality seems to be really good haha.

And he did a comparison with the internal mic and shotgun mic, and I was overly impressed with the internal. Usually it sounds like a tunnel or echoing, etc. But the 80d sounded good.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2016)

It would be hard to pass up a net $750 price on a new 80D. I think it will probably perform reasonably well with a 500mm f/4 lens; long focal length, wide aperture for focal length, shot during mostly daylight hours...that ought to provide good in-focus/out of focus data to the AF system, muuuuuuch more so than say an 18-55mm f/3.5~5.6 lens. Long, fast, high-dollar ED glass telephotos usually focus pretty well. If anybody can get up to speed quickly with this new camera, it would be you, coastalconn.

It is surprising that the launch has been so quiet; maybe it's just a slacking off on the number of participants or  the number of buyers or a general slacking off on the part of the photographic press and its dedication to _immediately _covering new products? I dunno. Still,looking forward to seeing how this new camera performs. I looked at your link above--80D looks like the widest DR at base ISO for any Canon, and the first one to break 10 stops' worth! And, at 24MP on a compact APS-C size capture area, ought to probably be amazing with a high-performance lens like the Canon 500/4-L series.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 27, 2016)

Derrel said:


> It is surprising that the launch has been so quiet; maybe it's just a slacking off on the number of participants or  the number of buyers or a general slacking off on the part of the photographic press and its dedication to _immediately _covering new products? I dunno.



I think it is timing Derrel. This thing was announced and came out when the announcements for the 1Dx mk ii and the Nikon D5 and D500. All of the hubbub was with those three bodies and it has basically caused the 80D to be lost. (Also, since these 3 were really upgrades that were a while in coming, where as the 80D is upgrading the 70D which isn't that old.)


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 27, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > It is surprising that the launch has been so quiet; maybe it's just a slacking off on the number of participants or  the number of buyers or a general slacking off on the part of the photographic press and its dedication to _immediately _covering new products? I dunno.
> ...



Should work pretty well on the 500, interesting to see if the shadow recovery really is better..

It does seem strange the lack of reviews lately.. There aren't even that many on the D500 yet.  Maybe the companies aren't sending out as many beta versions to testers?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2016)

coastalconn said:
			
		

> It does seem strange the lack of reviews lately. There aren't even that many on the D500 yet.  Maybe the companies aren't sending out as many beta versions to testers?



You might be right--perhaps the camera companies are no longer seeding the review market as liberally and as early as they used to?  Seems like it's risky to release a lot of beta cameras, and potentially have an overlooked problem flaw or glitch hurt pre-oprders and early-preoduction sales. Plus, as the market gets tighter and tougher for retailers, I think the manufacturers might be much more concerned about protecting dealers who have large amounts of stock of the earlier models.

Canon EOS 80D Review
Bryan Carnathan's reviews are very good, very hands-on and very real-world. This was written only after careful field testing, and published April 1, 2016.

Canon 80D Review: Now Shooting!
This was al written from press release, and published February 17, 2016; it was not until this week, on April 24, that they published their Field Test, located here:  Canon 80D Review: Now Shooting! - Field Test

Canon EOS 80D review
This was released 13 days ago. Has lots of very fine graphical representations of its performance vs other competing models!


----------



## cherylynne1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Literally just posted on DPReview: The Canon that can: Canon EOS 80D Review

Edit: I realize that sounded a bit snarky. I meant, you probably haven't seen this because they just posted it a couple minutes ago, so here you go!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Literally just posted on DPReview: The Canon that can: Canon EOS 80D Review
> 
> Edit: I realize that sounded a bit snarky. I meant, you probably haven't seen this because they just posted it a couple minutes ago, so here you go!



No, does not sound snarky at all--the review was literally posted TODAY, but only after I searched the web for the best-available ACTUAL-USE reviews....and there really have not been many actual-use reviews by people who are experienced, established reviewers of this type of gear. No, does not sound snarky, but factual--dPreview has only today posted its review.

I think that ever since dPreview became associated with Amazon, the way cameras are reviewed  and the timing of the reviews from dPreview has changed from the days when they were the web's largest and most-trusted independent source of ***information****-- and now they are affiliated with a ***massive* *sales machine****.

Which Canon pro body was never reviewed by dPreview?


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 27, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Literally just posted on DPReview: The Canon that can: Canon EOS 80D Review
> 
> Edit: I realize that sounded a bit snarky. I meant, you probably haven't seen this because they just posted it a couple minutes ago, so here you go!


I better cancel my order, it only received a silver award from DPR.. Blasphemy I say.. Lol.. 

Looks like the sensor is quite a bit better than the 7dm2 lifting shadows.  The best part of reviews like that, is when all the trolls come out in masses if you read the comments.. Funny thing is most of them seem to be Sony trolls and I have only met 1 person out of the 100's I've met in the field that had a Sony..


----------



## cherylynne1 (Apr 27, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally just posted on DPReview: The Canon that can: Canon EOS 80D Review
> ...



What are they complaining about? The a6300 scored one percent higher. All the Canonites were complaining in those comments that they can't rate a system so highly when Sony doesn't have a complete lens line-up, lol. I guess there's just trolls everywhere.


----------

